# Couple going out..



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

One to the East, and one to the West.

Prepare yourselves...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

summm witch it is clear that the bombing on this site is getting outta control! Ya'll guys and gals need to control yourselves!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> summm witch it is clear that the bombing on this site is getting outta control! Ya'll guys and gals need to control yourselves!


Like you should talk! Hypocrite:roflmao:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, enuff is enuff, :errrr:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

deuce said:


> Like you should talk! Hypocrite:roflmao:


for real.......hit the deck:huh_oh:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

too much testosterone on this site, but i love it, bring it baby


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

deuce said:


> Like you should talk! Hypocrite:roflmao:


That is what I was thinking...lol!!! Brace yourselves guys!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> That is what I was thinking...lol!!! Brace yourselves guys!!!


That is enough of this!!! I am innocent and have gone 4 days since sending any bombs! Since my attempt to get over my addiction seems to be unnoticed I will revert back to my old ways Tuesday when I am in town and off work! Thanks for the support:frown: hehe


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> That is enough of this!!! I am innocent and have gone 4 days since sending any bombs! Since my attempt to get over my addiction seems to be unnoticed I will revert back to my old ways Tuesday when I am in town and off work! Thanks for the support:frown: hehe


Ah geez, look what you did now Erick, you pissed him off!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Pot, Kettle, this is my cousin Tea pot!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ok there are 4 people that can kiss their a$$ goodbye! Will post pics of the onslaught tuesday! anyone else care to add to the list?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> ok there are 4 people that can kiss their a$$ goodbye! Will post pics of the onslaught tuesday! anyone else care to add to the list?


Hypocrite. :biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

triplezero24 said:


> Hypocrite. :biggrin:


told ya!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Hypocrite. :biggrin:


Make That 5 people!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Uhhh....??? I'm sorry?.?.:baffled::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Uhhh....??? I'm sorry?.?.:baffled::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


apology not accepted punishment in mail Tuesday!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Hypocrite. :biggrin:


Its true:roflmao:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> apology not accepted punishment in mail Tuesday!


:imconfused: but they started it:sweat:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

:biggrin:me and my big mouth!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

CigarMan Phil said:


> Its true:roflmao:


SIX!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Luckily I took my bomb address down for a few weeks. I'm safe....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> Luckily I took my bomb address down for a few weeks. I'm safe....


U will post it again one day... and i will be there waiting! delaying it might be even worse


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> :imconfused: but they started it:sweat:


I got your back brother!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> I got your back brother!!!!


BigFoot just handed me my @$$ tonight! Can I stay at your house?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Here we go again


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> BigFoot just handed me my @$$ tonight! Can I stay at your house?


Me too...I think we might be on the street:arghhhh:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> SIX!!!


Hey you need to calm down!! Someone might get hurt:smoke: That someone might be me Im not good with pain


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Just for the hell of it this is Post [{250}] WOOT:biggrin:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

WTF? I leave for a couple hours to have a nice relaxing dinner with the wife and look what happens? Someone pi$$es of Charles.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> WTF? I leave for a couple hours to have a nice relaxing dinner with the wife and look what happens? Someone pi$$es of Charles.


:errrr::smoke:NOT ME


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont know of any other sick demented people that would blast 51 bombs and destroy a entire board in 1 single sitting some people need help and everyone else better run for there lives


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

RAH! RAH! Charles! he's our man! 
if he can't do it, no one can!​
:imconfused:
erm... well... I suppose smoknj could too...

:lol:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> WTF? I leave for a couple hours to have a nice relaxing dinner with the wife and look what happens? Someone pi$$es of Charles.


Who?:baffled::baffled::biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ngetal said:


> RAH! RAH! Charles! he's our man!
> if he can't do it, no one can!​
> :imconfused:
> erm... well... I suppose smoknj could too...
> ...


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn_____________________________!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Are we supposed to be following the rules of the Geneva Convention?


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hit them hard Charles..... they should have kept their mouths shut:redface:


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

m69c44 said:


> Hit them hard Charles..... they should have kept their mouths shut:redface:


No dont hit them hard. Dont hit anyone:mrcool:


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> ok there are 4 people that can kiss their a$$ goodbye! Will post pics of the onslaught tuesday! anyone else care to add to the list?


I should be spared all bombs for now. I can't smoke them for WEEKS...so it would most cruel and very VERY unusual.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

KaiSQ said:


> Are we supposed to be following the rules of the Geneva Convention?


that depends.... are you taking prisoners? :lol:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

m69c44 said:


> Hit them hard Charles..... they should have kept their mouths shut:redface:


The six promised people will get there smack down!!! they go out today!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> The six promised people will get there smack down!!! they go out today!


The USPS, and the countries of Nicaragua, Honduras, Ecuador, Brazil, Cameroon, Mexico, the Dominican Republic and Cuba would like to thank you. Expect Christmas cards.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

haha this thread is hilarious , how did i miss it lol.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

:biggrin: I think 3 of the 6 have been hit!!!! Tomorrow should provide the final blows a pair of dueces and a cigarman!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookout


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

BAD BEAR.....VERY BAD BEAR....Go to your Cave.....

CTIICDA.....If you hold out 3 more days you can get you BA 7 day coin.....Just relax and sing.....

I feel pretty, oh so pretty,.......


----------

